# Replica VIN dash plate for Mk1?



## VW-Fritzi (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd like to have a new VIN plate made for my '75 Scirocco's dashboard. Any recommendations on where I can have one made? I've search the intertubes and haven't found anything useful.

I recently discovered that the dash plate is incorrect, as it does not match the VIN stamped on the right strut tower. The dash plate starts with 537 ('77) but the strut tower starts with 535 ('75).


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*title says?*

On your title what number is there?

I know that Meisterwerks makes things like this... contact them!

1-855-627-0627

https://meister.us.com/product-category/decal-stickers/car-decals/

After looking they actually look like they make only stickers, but you never know.

Good luck!


----------



## VW-Fritzi (Mar 12, 2014)

The title matches the dash VIN plate and says that my car is a '77. However, the dash plate is obviously wrong, because the body is a '75 (which matches the strut tower), not a '77 as indicated on the dash. The original dash plate is missing from the dash, and the new dash plate is riveted to the aftermarket dash cover.

I'd like to get the title to match the strut tower VIN in order to have the title match the year of the car. And hence the reason I started this thread, to find somewhere to have a new dash plate made to match as well.


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

Not sure where you live, but re-stamping vin tags is highly illegal. Your dash VIN is irrelevant. The title needs to match the stamp on the car. You need to either apply for a lost title, or find the P.O. and get the title from them. Applying for a lost title is a long drawn out process. I learned this the hard way years ago. Speaking from experience, I'll never buy a car/ bike with a questionable or non-existent title again.


----------



## VW-Fritzi (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a title for my car (previous OR title provided by previous owner, then transferred to a new WA title by me), but the number on the title matches the dash VIN plate, which is not the correct VIN.

I contacted the DMV, and they referred me to the WA state patrol. They'll do an inspection of the car, and issue a letter certifying the correct VIN for my car (the VIN stamped on the strut tower), which I can then take to the DMV to have a new title issued with the correct VIN.

So what I'm trying to do is then get a new dash VIN plate that would match the corrected VIN as certified by the state patrol. I'll have to ask the state patrol what my options are for getting a new VIN plate.


----------



## VW-Fritzi (Mar 12, 2014)

I took my Scirocco to have it inspected by the WA State Patrol today. They inspected the dash VIN plate (starting with 537) and the VIN stamped on the strut tower (starting with 535), and confirmed that the strut tower VIN number was the actual VIN for the car. So they removed the dash VIN plate, made a new embossed plate that was riveted to the driver door jamb, and added a sticker at the dash saying that the VIN plate had been corrected and relocated. They also issued a letter verifying the 535 VIN number, which I can take into the DMV to have a new title issued with the correct VIN. So now my Scirocco is officially a 1975 again!

One funny moment happened during the inspection when one of the officers asked me to open the rear hatch. She was rooting around in there looking for a body number of some sort. I had a bunch of junk in the hatch, so I walked back and asked if she needed me to move anything. She kind of snapped at me and said that I wasn't supposed to know about what she was looking for, and that I shouldn't have even known about the strut tower VIN, saying that law enforcement needs to have some secrets methods for catching criminals. Whatever. It's not like the locations of these numbers aren't widely available on the internets.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

you should have explain to the " lady" that a person that chooses to own and care for a 40 year old car; " will know all of its secrets by now"...:laugh:


----------

